# Fw: Attacked Recruiters



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Ian  McGregor" <imcgrego@hotmail.com>* on *Thu, 15 Mar 2001 15:44:23 -0500*
Last year 4 RCR and 1 H did a week long recruiting drive on the UWO Campus.
Every day that week they had a Cougar parked in the middle of the most
trafficked part of campus with a tent and recruiting stand a few feet away.
It only took a few hours for the first protester to climb up on top of the
cougar with a big sign that said "Get the Murdering Machine off my Campus."
>From that point on there was always someone not to far away with a sign
deploring how horrible it was that Canada would allow itself to have
something as evil as that tank heheh, a cougar being called a tank.  It was
funny the first time I heard a reservist crewman call one a tank and it
still is, because they believe it.
I think the problem is naivety.  These people have never been off Sesame St,
let alone outside North America.  They don‘t seem to realise that some
nations/groups still see war through Clausewitz‘s eyes as an acceptable
means to any political end.  They don‘t understand that smiles and free
flowers will not protect aid-workers in a war zone.  They don‘t understand
there are many uses for the military in peaceful aid-to-the-civilpower
operations that their lives may one day depend on.  And, they do not
understand that WE ARE NOT the American Army in Vietnam!
Ian McGregor
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

